# LA source for Kool Stop Tire Bead Jack?



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Originally posted in NorCal, but no luck there. It seems I will be spending quite a bit of time this summer/fall in LA, Santa Monica, Monterey Park, Pasadena, Beverly Hills, and Sherman Oaks areas, so...

Anyone know a local source for the Kool Stop Tire Bead Jack? I need it yesterday, plus I just can't pay $9 shipping for a $10 item. This is the 5th time I've changed these tires and they are tighter than all get out. I need the tire jack before I lose my sanity and the skin on my fingers. :mad2:


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Have you tried the CrankBros speed lever? It is like 6bux and will take any tire off, REI and Performance always have 'em in stock.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Actually, I've had a Speed Lever for several years, but I never use it. IME, it only works for loose tires. The first one I got actually snapped at the hook, and I've never used the replacement one. Does it really work for you?

The Tire Jack is for putting the tires ON the rims, not taking them off. I can get the tires off just fine. It's putting them back on that's the itch! :mad2: Here's a pic of the Kool Stop Tire Bead Jack.

I prefer to buy locally, but I suppose I'll have to order it someday, if I ever want to ride my bike again.  Thanks for the reply, de.abeja.


----------



## water (Nov 18, 2006)

I had a very hard time putting on some wire-beaded slicks on my mtb wheels a while back. When I tried to take them off recently, I could not do it. I bought the Crank Bros. Speed Lever but that didn't work either.

I was planing on getting the Tire Bead Jack but from what you're saying it sounds like it doesn't help in taking tires off. 

Any other suggestions or tools that I can use?


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

water said:


> I had a very hard time putting on some wire-beaded slicks on my mtb wheels a while back. When I tried to take them off recently, I could not do it. I bought the Crank Bros. Speed Lever but that didn't work either.
> 
> I was planing on getting the Tire Bead Jack but from what you're saying it sounds like it doesn't help in taking tires off.
> 
> Any other suggestions or tools that I can use?


To remove a tire with a really tight bead, I think you just have to find tire levers that have a thin (but hopefully really strong) curved end. Or you might need to use metal levers or MTB downhill tire levers. I use the Park Tool tire levers (the regular blue plastic set) to remove my tight road tires, but it takes a LOT of elbow grease to get that second lever under the bead.


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

Funny you should mention this...I just came back from Japan, where I saw these in several bike shops (some of the shops I visited stock far more and better stuff than any shop I've been to in So Cal). I had never seen the bead jack here, so I bought one out of curiosity. Just because I want to try the thing out - it seems like a very good idea - I may buy new tires early.

The Crank Bros Speed Lever is junk, IMHO - it offers no better use than any of the other plastic levers (although I saw some plastic Panasonic levers in Japan that seemed rather interesting, but I didn't get them).

By the way, Kool Stop is located in Orange County, CA.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

2wheel-lee said:


> Funny you should mention this...I just came back from Japan, where I saw these in several bike shops (some of the shops I visited stock far more and better stuff than any shop I've been to in So Cal). I had never seen the bead jack here, so I bought one out of curiosity. Just because I want to try the thing out - it seems like a very good idea - I may buy new tires early.
> 
> The Crank Bros Speed Lever is junk, IMHO - it offers no better use than any of the other plastic levers (although I saw some plastic Panasonic levers in Japan that seemed rather interesting, but I didn't get them).
> 
> By the way, Kool Stop is located in Orange County, CA.


Oh, cool, I'll just pick up one the next time I'm in Japan! Well, I did go there once in 1996, and I've been thinking seriously about going again, so I'm not totally being sarcastic.

But in the mean time, my tires have been sitting off my wheels have been sitting off my bike has been sitting upside on the floor for probably a month now, so I suppose I'll get around to ordering one someday sooner or later...  

Oh, another thing I found that works to get really tight tires onto the rim is to have a 6' 3" 230 lb. guy come over to my garage and use all of his force and Jedi mind tricks to put the tire on for me. [I'm a 5' 4" 130# female who CAN beat a 6-year-old at arm wrestling] But I am looking for a more practical, readily available (once I actually get the tool) alternative. :thumbsup:

Or I could just buy a new bike. :idea:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

eddy said:


> Or I could just buy a new bike. :idea:


Now you're talkin'!


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Thought I might as well update this thread in case one other person here needs help.

I finally got the Kool Stop Tire Bead Jack at Jenson USA bike shop in Ontario, CA right behind the Ontario Airport.

I wrap it in an old sock and carry it in my jersey pocket on every ride, so I don't find myself SOL in BFN. 
It's not a PITA to carry it yet, but I wish it would fit inside my saddlebag.

I just hope I never have to use it out on the road.


----------

